# Blog about dogs



## DOGforUS

Hello everybody, the new blog about dogs have just been created, check it on the adress:
https:// www . dogforus . info

We whould like to get your comments about it!


----------



## Tina Bath

DOGforUS said:


> Hello everybody, the new blog about dogs have just been created, check it on the adress:
> https:// www . dogforus . info
> 
> We whould like to get your comments about it!


I have a 6month old Staffordshire bull terrier bitch who has come into her 1st season she is losing clots of blood and trying to pee more than usual but it's only drips coming out any advice plz and sorry if it's tmi


----------



## DOGforUS

Its best to call a veterian for that


----------



## waqar iftikhar

DOGforUS said:


> Hello everybody, the new blog about dogs have just been created, check it on the adress:
> https:// www . dogforus . info
> 
> We whould like to get your comments about it!


I really love animals and I know that many people are injured and need help. I know that people aren't always there to help them and their family needs 
something else to help them. These people often feel lonely, because they are alone and they have no one to talk to.


----------



## dyreverenen

So its only for dogs?


----------



## WELOVEDOGS

I like it


----------



## JoanneKen

Looks like the website is no longer up.


----------



## Doug_Walker

I can't access it either...


----------



## SusieRainbow

The original post was 2 years ago and didn't seem to attract much attention.
:Locktopic


----------

